# 1981 ford backhoe 555 injection pump timing



## killercown1984 (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to check the injection pump timing.I need to know what cylinder is number 1? The service manual says the firing order is
1-2-3 Is this back to front of front to back ? I need to know if the injection pump is set to 23 or 10 degrees BTDC via production code IH01. On the injection pump which way is advance CW or CCW. My backhoe info
MODEL DF311F, UNIT 1J24B, ENGINE 1H27A, TRACTOR NUMBER C677249


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Killercown,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The number 1 cylinder is the front cylinder. Your 555 has a CAV injection pump, which is normally set at zero degrees. There are markings on the front mounting flange of the pump. If you move it far off of zero, it will be a PITA to start.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a parts diagram for your injection pump. There are timing marks on the top mounting flange of the pump.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If indeed your running a CAV pump, the name plate has an arrow on it for the normal direction of rotation.. to advance the timing, you rotate the pump OPPOSITE the direction on the arrow.
If you REALLY want to know which cyl on the pump is #1, I need the #'s off the name plate OR just follow the injector line down to the pump.
BUT, like Bales says, its set at "O"* on the pump & the *'s on the block.


----------



## killercown1984 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

